# Maxim Health Services



## tmlbwells

Does anyone know anything about Maxim Health Services?  I was just laid off, and that is one company that seems to be hiring.  Any comments will be appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## mitchellde

I was interviewed, took three tests, passed all of them, interviewed twice more, told I was hired and have yet ot receive any work.  The people are super nice but it takes a lot of work to get hired and then............?


----------



## faranak

*Looking for job*

could you share what type of test Maxiam company did?

I have seen some job opening in their website and wanted to apply.


----------



## mitchellde

They have coding tests for outpatient, inpatient and physician, you tell them where you expertise lies and they will send you the test.  They are multiple choice and fill in the blank.  I thought they were really easy stuff and I passed with 100%.  I would apply if I were you, but you need to keep on top of them, you may not hear back unless you follow up every week to find out the status.  I know they recently had a temporary Hawaii assignment with all expenses paid.  So far they have not sent any work my way, but my availability is not 100% either.  Good Luck!


----------



## srich64

tmlbwells said:


> Does anyone know anything about Maxim Health Services?  I was just laid off, and that is one company that seems to be hiring.  Any comments will be appreciated.  Thanks.



Hi,
I interviewed and tested with Maxim.  Took 3 of their tests and passed all of them.  I was told I was hired as a remote VA coder - but after countless attempts to connect with the recruiter via phone and e-mail nothing ever came of it. All I was told was that there were issues on the facility side in getting access for new remote coders.  I did all my testing in February of this year - now it is October. 
A friend of mine recently had a similar experience as mine.  I'd say don't get your hopes up with Maxim.


----------



## LLovett

That is very disheartening to hear. Maxim calls me and emails me fairly often about different jobs but I don't want full time so I have always told them no thanks. Seeing these posts makes me wonder what they are trying to pull and it makes me glad I have never really needed to pursue anything thru them.

Good luck in your search,

Laura, CPC, CEMC


----------



## magnolia1

I concur with Sandra, and know someone else who has had the same experience with Maxim.
I have also received emails from them about job openings (remote coding in particular). I call them immediately after email is received and they say either
the positions are filled, or there were contract issues with the perspective employer.


----------



## srich64

katmryn78 said:


> That is very disheartening to hear. Maxim calls me and emails me fairly often about different jobs but I don't want full time so I have always told them no thanks. Seeing these posts makes me wonder what they are trying to pull and it makes me glad I have never really needed to pursue anything thru them.
> 
> Good luck in your search,
> 
> Laura, CPC, CEMC


I find it interesting that other people have had similar experiences with Maxim.   Sort of an odd way for them to do business.....
I will continue my search.


----------



## tmlbwells

Thanks for the input.  I haven't had to look for a job for a long time, and this all makes me very nervous!


----------



## mmorningstarcpc

I too have been recruited by Maxim in the past.  It seems they advertise and recruit, and then keep a list of "qualified" coders for when they have need for a client.  They put people thru their testing and other vetting processes for a specific position, then that position is always filled when the person completes the "hiring" process.  Some will be lucky and be called eventually, but they do seem to keep a pool of potential coders for future clients.  I guess on their business side, this is a good plan, but for coders looking for immediate employment, it doesn't seem fair.  Ask lots of questions!


----------



## Danyel1971

*Maxim*

Hello all,

I was reading alot of post on here about people who have taken Maxim test and was offered jobs, my question is has any of you started working, I know there were a few of you who said you did new hire paperwork and still hadn't started yet.  I would like to know others experience with Maxim and if the one's who posted comments actually started yet?

Thanks
Danyel


----------



## sammie06

They have contacted me repeatly but never follow through. They call and I miss the call and then they never call me back.  It is very weird.


----------



## KellyLR

*Be careful....*

I realize that some of you feel like you're getting the runaround from Maxim.  Just be aware that people (staff) from Maxim have read your posts.  That applies to everyone posting about their tests and other companies and their tests as well.

May I suggest that if you don't hear from a potential employer.....keep looking!
Situations change all the time.


----------



## CumaMason

I've never dealt with this company,  but why "Be aware"? If so many people are having issues with them, shouldn't THEY be aware that people are skiddish to work for them?


----------



## KDoerfler

Like many recruiting companies, Maxim keeps a pool of coders so that when they have a signed contract, they can place people.  Once you start working for them the work is pretty steady.  Don't let them fool you about remote coding, those assignments stay within the company and they are far and few between.  The traveling positions have the best pay.


----------



## KellyLR

*Be aware is about right...*

Maxim is a huge company.  They are just about everywhere.  What seems to aggravate job seekers is Maxim doesn't bother or need to make people aware that they are always recruiting and not necessarily hiring.  This is true for quite a few companies.  Sometimes you get the courtesy from the representative that they are only recruiting and signing up people.  It would be nice if job recruiters at least make job seekers aware that they may not be hiring for 2-3 months if longer.  Did anyone catch the news article online that companies are now offering newcomers $28,000 to start, take it or leave it?  It is getting very scary to think companies are in control over every aspect of the job seeking opportunities that are available.


----------



## taberli

*Maxim is great*

I have worked for Maxim for 5 1/2 years. They have been wonderful to me. You do need to have at least 3 years of multi specialty experiance and be able to pass the tests. No CPC A with no real world experiance will be able to handle the types of coding we do. You also have to realize that you are not gaurenteed work. Some projects are short and some are long but if you do a good job for them they really look out for you and do their best to keep you working. You also have to be prepared to have your work audited regularly and maintain a 95% accuracy level.  I cant imagine working for any other company.


----------



## bettinadodd

Similar experience here as those aforementioned, not in coding but as a nurse. I signed on with Maxim to help with flu clinics; jumped many hoops (tests, orientations, CPR recertification), only to end up with one clinic the entire season, 30 miles out of town on a Friday evening - wonder why no one wanted that one?!! I didn't respond back to them when they attempted to recruit me the following year.


----------



## srich64

*Maxim is great*

I have worked for Maxim as a remote coder - and when that project ended I was told it will start up again in April 2011.  

My recruiter has kept me informed of any changes/updates.

I have worked for various other companies doing remote projects - and my experience with Maxim has been the best.  Very good communication etc. 

For coders who have never done contract work remotely - there is no guarantee of stable work.  That is the nature of contract work.  That applies to all contract coding companies, no matter what recruiters etc tell you.


----------



## CONSULTA-A-CODER

I have worked for Maxim.
I must say they are best remote company I have worked for.
Although the managers need much training on how to deal with telecomuters


----------



## 1ASC-CODER

Don't know if my friend had trouble getting on board- MBA wIth RHIT 

I have heard good things, and see many job openings, a friend is working with them -likes it but does travel weekly even rural areas, and stated no control over the schedule.

UMMM


----------



## LAKEENYA

Hello All,

Can anyone advise on how Maxim bills for onsite flu shots that are provided at empoloyer groups? I just want to know what place of service code they are using. All responses are appreciated. Thanks


----------



## jwangerin

*Maxim*

I worked for Maxim on a project and I found them to be a very good company. The benefits are excellent, they pay once a week, which is nice, and the people were very professional.


----------



## Lynn Schoeler

jwangerin said:


> *Maxim*
> 
> I worked for Maxim on a project and I found them to be a very good company. The benefits are excellent, they pay once a week, which is nice, and the people were very professional.


I know its been awhile since you posted this.   When you took their EM test did they weight the HPI PE and MDM the same?    Or did they let the MDM drive the level with the support of HPI and PE


----------

